# picture frame jig



## bikeshooter

Here's a jig I found on Youtube that helped me make picture frames. Very effective and cheap to make :thumbsup:


----------



## frankp

Is this for assembly or what?


----------



## Kenbo

I used to have one something like this Frank. It is for glue up and assembly. As the wing nut in the center is tightened, it draws in all 4 corners of the frame for a nice tight clamping. I've never seen one that was hand made before. Nice job.
Ken


----------



## bikeshooter

frankp said:


> Is this for assembly or what?


Could not find the clip of how it's made - should be self-explanatory. Here's a 30 second clip of one is use.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGAKIVe-IaY]


----------



## bikeshooter

I going to make a couple more of these with the holes in the legs a little closer together. 

Folks, if <i>I</i> can make frames using this jig <i>anyone</i> can.


----------



## jlhaslip

Youtube of the construction of this jig.


----------



## bikeshooter

jlhaslip said:


> Youtube of the construction of this jig.
> 
> YouTube - How to Make a Picture Frame Clamping Device


Yep that's the one. Thanks


----------



## frankp

bikeshooter said:


> Could not find the clip of how it's made - should be self-explanatory. Here's a 30 second clip of one is use.
> 
> [http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGAKIVe-IaY]


How it is made is definitely self explanatory, I was trying to clarify what its use is. The only thing I could come up with was assembly...


----------



## jlhaslip

The one thing that I think I'd change from the video is to reverse the centre blocks so that the jig lays flatter on the work bench.
As he has assembled it, the centre is 3/4" higher than the arms and might impose a force onto the frame which skews the picture frame.

I have not built this jig yet, so maybe it works fine. Just something that caught my eye.


----------



## bikeshooter

jlhaslip said:


> The one thing that I think I'd change from the video is to reverse the centre blocks so that the jig lays flatter on the work bench.
> As he has assembled it, the centre is 3/4" higher than the arms and might impose a force onto the frame which skews the picture frame.
> 
> I have not built this jig yet, so maybe it works fine. Just something that caught my eye.


I put the center screw block on top of what I built for just that reason.

I forgot to mention in the first post to stick a small piece of wax paper under the corners to catch any glue drips.


----------



## jlhaslip

Just reviewed your pictures in the Opening Post and noticed that you did that. 

I'll try to stay awake next time... :lol:


----------



## Rob

If your miters are perfect, all you need is a rubber band.


----------

